# Want to buy a Desktop for Android Development.



## aadroid.dev (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello Digit users,

I am a basic Android developer. I want to sell my old laptop(Acer Aspire 4738Z, 2 years old) and buy a Desktop for my personal use, gaming as well as android development. My budget is around 35k-40k.

Here are my basic requirements:
*A fast processor of atleast 2.5Ghz clock speed and quad/octa core.(An Intel i5 maybe, but which variant?)
*Atleast 4GB RAM
*HDD of around 500GB-750GB.
*A Graphic Card for Games like NFS The Run, GTA-4, COD MW4, Far Cry3 and other high end games. (Now Compulsory)
* Atleast a 18" LCD/LED monitor (A resolution nice enough to play those games)
* A DVDRW drive

It should be able to run both Linux and Windows.

All with a preferable motherboard, Power supply and a case.

I don't want to OC it.
Will be using Windows 8 and Ubuntu 12


Also, please suggest a good wifi receiver(I have a wifi modem at home).


EDIT:

Questions as per forums:

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:I want the COmputer for ANdroid development with java and smali programming. Also, for games like GTA, NFS, Applications like MS Office, Adobe Creative Suite.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:Budget is of About 35K, can be maximum extended to 40K

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No Plans As such.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: A dual boot with Windows 8 and Ubuntu 12

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:500-750GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes, I need a monitor of some nice resolution and 18"

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: No such components.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: In a month or two.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Will be done by an assembler. 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:I live in Mohali, Chandigarh. I am also Open to buy stuff online if I don't find them locally.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: The PC should be clocking at ~2.6Ghz and a Graphic card. What about the GT640? Can it run those games or I need some other Card?

Also, a wifi reciever.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi android.dev, welcome to TDF. For better suggestion, please fill up the questions present in the thread : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html and post it here.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Nov 19, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Hi android.dev, welcome to TDF. For better suggestion, please fill up the questions present in the thread : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html and post it here.



Questions added.
THanks


----------



## Cilus (Nov 20, 2012)

Here is my recommendation:-

AMD FX 8120 (3.1 GHz, 8 Cores, 8 MB L2, 8 MB L3, Turbo Boost up to 4GHz) @ 9.3K
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 @ 5.3K
G-Skill RipjawX 1600 MHz 4GB Ram @ 1.5K
WD Caviar Green SATA III 6 Gbps 500 GB HDD (64 MB Cache) @ 3.5K
Corsair CX 430V2 PSU @ 2.6K
A Generic Big Cabinet w/o SMPS @ 1K
Acer S191HQL 18.5" (1366X768) Slim LED Display @ 5.25K
Logitech MK100 Keyboard & Mouse Combo @ 0.4K
Sapphire/MSI HD 6670 1GB GDDR5 @ 5.6K

Total: 34.45K, completely within your budget. Now if you wanna spend 40K then get a bigger Monitor and little powerful Graphics card.

Here is the choice: 
Acer S200HL 20" LED (1600X900) @ 5.9K
Powercolor HD 7750 1GB GDDR5 @ 6.6K


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello TDF guys,

I could not get the new PC back then due to some problems. Now, As we all know, prices and tech changes pretty fast in the world of Computers. The Configuration Cilus Told is pretty great. But I wanted to ask if the AMD FX 8120 better or the Intel i5 3570K.
Also, please see this link and tell me if they include the motherboard with the processor in it too? I am confused as it shows an in-built Graphic Chip but those are usually on Motherboards not Processors. Please help.
*www.flipkart.com/intel-3-4-ghz-lga1155-core-i5-3570k-processor/p/itmd99wtgqur9dhm?pid=PSRD99WSTTH4Y88G&ref=dc9d148c-9873-42be-bb00-1a9fef59c9f8


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 14, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Here is my recommendation:-
> 
> AMD FX 8120 (3.1 GHz, 8 Cores, 8 MB L2, 8 MB L3, Turbo Boost up to 4GHz) @ 9.3K
> Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 @ 5.3K
> ...




Hello, the reccomendations you gae are pretty great as I saw them on the Internet. I have a question. Should I go for FX 8120 you mentioned here, or the i5 3450 is better?


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 14, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Here is my recommendation:-
> 
> AMD FX 8120 (3.1 GHz, 8 Cores, 8 MB L2, 8 MB L3, Turbo Boost up to 4GHz) @ 9.3K
> Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 @ 5.3K
> ...



Hello there, thanks for recommendations. I had checked those components back in november. But I couldn't get that back then. Now, I have the money in hand. If there are any different components available now, please tell. Also, I have changed my sneers in the questionnaire to suite my present need. Please tell. 
Thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 14, 2013)

aadroid.dev said:


> Hello, the reccomendations you gae are pretty great as I saw them on the Internet. I have a question. Should I go for FX 8120 you mentioned here, or the i5 3450 is better?


Considering the questionnaire you've posted, here's a rig with updated parts:

FX 8350 (11500)
Asus M5A97 R2.0 (6200)
G.skill ripjawsX 1600MHz 4GB (2000)
WD Blue 500GB HDD (2900)
Sapphire HD7750 (6500)
Corsair CX430V2 (2600)
NZXT Gamma (2500)
Dell in2030 (6500)
Logitech MK200 KB & mouse combo (750)
Asus Optical drive (1000)
PCI wi-fi card (1000)

total: 43450

also add a few 120mm case fans for cooling.

> FX 8350 is better suited to such tasks you have mentioned than i5 3xxx


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 14, 2013)

^that is a very vfm rig, however , it exceeds OP's budget. Cilus's rig is good. Change the graphics to HD 7770 or 650 ti and your good. Also get the mk200 if budget permits.

Shiva


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 14, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> ^that is a very vfm rig, however , it exceeds OP's budget. Cilus's rig is good. Change the graphics to HD 7770 or 650 ti and your good. Also get the mk200 if budget permits.
> 
> Shiva



Will cilus's rig be able to run high end games?? And those which release in near future??


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Considering the questionnaire you've posted, here's a rig with updated parts:
> 
> FX 8350 (11500)
> Asus M5A97 R2.0 (6200)
> ...



Thanks, but this rig is a bit too much out of budget. My dad promised 35k nd I have about 5k in hand. Please change it a bit, after adding those fans, the cost would further increase.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 14, 2013)

aadroid.dev said:


> Will cilus's rig be able to run high end games?? And those which release in near future??



Add the HD 7770 or the gtx 650 ti and its good. It will run games released in the near future ( 1-2 years ) at mid-high resolutions. 

Shiva


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 14, 2013)

aadroid.dev said:


> Thanks, but this rig is a bit too much out of budget. My dad promised 35k nd I have about 5k in hand. Please change it a bit, after adding those fans, the cost would further increase.



Bold ones are the changes:

FX 8350 (11500)
Asus M5A97 R2.0 (6200)
*Corsair Value Select 1600MHz 4GB ram(1900)*
WD Blue 500GB HDD (2900)
Sapphire HD7750 (6500)
Corsair CX430V2 (2600)
*any iBall/Zebronics cabinet without PSU (700)*
Dell in2030 (6500)
Logitech MK200 KB & mouse combo (750)
Asus Optical drive (1000)
PCI wi-fi card (1000)

total: ~41000

just 1k more than budget.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Bold ones are the changes:
> 
> FX 8350 (11500)
> Asus M5A97 R2.0 (6200)
> ...



Thanks, but I guess I'll go with this.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 14, 2013)

aadroid.dev said:


> Thanks, but I guess I'll go with this.


Okay.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 14, 2013)

Get the ASUS M5A97 Evo R2 at 500 Bucks more...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Get the ASUS M5A97 Evo R2 at 500 Bucks more...


R2.0 is (at mdcomputers) available for 6200 and Evo R2.0 is available for 7200; 1K more.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 14, 2013)

^Thanks for the info . But some days ago it was available for 6.7k , .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> ^Thanks for the info . But some days ago it was available for 6.7k , .


Yep. Price or R2.0 (non EVO) went down from 6900 to 6700 and finally to 6200.

*Update: *the price of R2.0 (non EVO) went down by 43 INR, to 6157


----------



## Cilus (Apr 14, 2013)

Currently in Kolkata, FX-8320 is available at 10.4K. If you can go with it, another 1K saved.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 14, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Currently in Kolkata, FX-8320 is available at 10.4K. If you can go with it, another 1K saved.



Which 1 is better?
FX8320 - FX 8120 or FX 8350??


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 14, 2013)

aadroid.dev said:


> Which 1 is better?
> FX8320 - FX 8120 or FX 8350??



Also, will Gigabyte GAB75MD3H do justice to the rig? It was mentioned in mid range gaming rig in February Issue, didn't see the new issues though...


----------



## sbnaul (Apr 14, 2013)

aadroid.dev said:


> Also, will Gigabyte GAB75MD3H do justice to the rig? It was mentioned in mid range gaming rig in February Issue, didn't see the new issues though...



The GA B75M is a mobo for intel processors with lga 1155 socket... For the fx u need what the others have said with the amd 3+ socket...


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 14, 2013)

sbnaul said:


> The GA B75M is a mobo for intel processors with lga 1155 socket... For the fx u need what the others have said with the amd 3+ socket...



What about gigabyte GA 970A DS3??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 14, 2013)

^ the socket name is 'am3+' not 'amd3+'. M5a97 r2.0 is a good motherboard.

^ the socket name is 'am3+' not 'amd3+'. M5a97 r2.0 is a good motherboard.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ the socket name is 'am3+' not 'amd3+'. M5a97 r2.0 is a good motherboard.
> 
> ^ the socket name is 'am3+' not 'amd3+'. M5a97 r2.0 is a good motherboard.



Yes it's a great motherboard, but I was trying to cut the costs here nd there...
If that doesn't affect the performance off course


----------



## Cilus (Apr 14, 2013)

Processor performance wise FX-8350>FX-8320>FX-8150>FX8120. For AM3+ Motherboard, stick with Asus M5A97 R2.0 motherboard.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 14, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Processor performance wise FX-8350>FX-8320>FX-8150>FX8120. For AM3+ Motherboard, stick with Asus M5A97 R2.0 motherboard.



Okay, what's the street price of FX 8150?
Guess it should be between 8320-8120. Also, in sub 10k range fir processor, what would be the best?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 15, 2013)

As most of the config is (I hope) decided, you should go to the market and get price quotes and product availability.


----------



## vkl (Apr 15, 2013)

You can go for i5 3470.Adobe creative suite contains lot of programs.In most programs except Premiere pro i5 3470 is better than fx8350 in general.
i5 3470+Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H would cost less,if money is left can be used for a better GPU or display.


----------



## sbnaul (Apr 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ the socket name is 'am3+' not 'amd3+'. M5a97 r2.0 is a good motherboard.



Yup... That was a typo at night...


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 15, 2013)

vkl said:


> You can go for i5 3470.Adobe creative suite contains lot of programs.In most programs except Premiere pro i5 3470 is better than fx8350 in general.
> i5 3470+Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H would cost less,if money is left can be used for a better GPU or display.



Thanks, that's an something important. Cs6 is an important part of my software needs. I'll go with i5 3470 then. 
I'll post my finalized config in an hour or so.


----------



## pacificb0y (Apr 15, 2013)

Intel Core i5-3470 - 11.5K 

Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H - 4.2k

G-Skill RipjawX 1600 MHz 4GB Ram - 1.5K

WD Caviar Green SATA III 6 Gbps 500 GB HDD (64 MB Cache) - 3.5K

Corsair CX 430V2 PSU -  2.6K

Any budget cabinet under 1k

Dell 20 inch LED - IN2030M Monitor - 6.5 k


ASUS gtx DC DI 650ti -  9.7K
*img191.imageshack.us/img191/4279/image8jq.jpg

Total - 40.5 k 

This will suffice your needs


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 15, 2013)

So this is what I've thought of now:

Intel Core i5-3470 - 11.5K 

Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H - 4.2k

Corsair Vengeance 4GB RAM 1.4k

Toshiba 1tb DT01ACA100 - 4k

Corsair CX 430V2 PSU - 2.6K

Zebronics Judwa 5- 0.5k

Dell IN2030M - 6.5 k


Zotac GT640 2GB DDR3 6.8k

Huntkey T91- 1.4k

Samsung 22x Sata DVDRW. 1k
Total - 40k

Is it okay, or do I need any thing else??


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 15, 2013)

aadroid.dev said:


> So this is what I've thought of now:
> 
> Intel Core i5-3470 - 11.5K
> 
> ...



you can go for a 3450 and save some $$$ not a big difference. try and get a better case ? else all is okay, later you might wanna add 4gb ram


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 15, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> you can go for a 3450 and save some $$$ not a big difference. try and get a better case ? else all is okay, later you might wanna add 4gb ram



They are both priced at ~11.5k on flipkart. Only given a difference of 100INRs. market difference would be about 1k maximum. I'l put that money for case if the difference is actually much..


----------



## vkl (Apr 15, 2013)

Change GPU to Hd7750.Sapphire hd7750
It is better than gt640.
Get a better case if possible,at least look for CM elite 310,something like source 210 elite would be good.
You can add more RAM as and when needed.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 15, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> you can go for a 3450 and save some $$$ not a big difference. try and get a better case ? else all is okay, later you might wanna add 4gb ram



They are both priced at ~11.5k on flipkart. Only given a difference of 100INRs. market difference would be about 1k maximum. I'l put that money for case if the difference is actually much..


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 15, 2013)

vkl said:


> Change GPU to Hd7750.Sapphire hd7750
> It is better than gt640.
> Get a better case if possible,at least look for CM elite 310,something like source 210 elite would be good.
> You can add more RAM as and when needed.



GDDR5 is many many times powerful than the DDR3


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 15, 2013)

vkl said:


> Change GPU to Hd7750.Sapphire hd7750
> It is better than gt640.
> Get a better case if possible,at least look for CM elite 310,something like source 210 elite would be good.
> You can add more RAM as and when needed.


 You should either get an HD7750 or save 2k and go for HD7770 which is a solid bang for the buck.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You should either get an HD7750 or save 2k and go for HD7770 which is a solid bang for the buck.



Will Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 work with a Corsair CX 430V2 PSU?
On flipkart, it says it requires a 450W PSU


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 15, 2013)

aadroid.dev said:


> Will Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 work with a Corsair CX 430V2 PSU?
> On flipkart, it says it requires a 450W PSU


AMD cards are almost always rated higher than the required power to keep things safe from their side. CX430V can work even with an GTX 660 and i5 3550 if the GPU isn't overclocked. You are completely safe using 7750 or 7770 with cx430v2 and can happily overclock them to get every drop of performance.

You can get a very good value of recommended PSU wattage from here: *www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> AMD cards are almost always rated higher than the required power to keep things safe from their side. CX430V can work even with an GTX 660 and i5 3550 if the GPU isn't overclocked. You are completely safe using 7750 or 7770 with cx430v2 and can happily overclock them to get every drop of performance.
> 
> You can get a very good value of recommended PSU wattage from here: *www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp



I tried the PSU calculator on mdcomputers.in, it gave me 273, so I guess a 430W would do fine.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 15, 2013)

It will handle easily.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 15, 2013)

aadroid.dev said:


> I tried the PSU calculator on mdcomputers.in, it gave me 273, so I guess a 430W would do fine.


273W? It gave 373W; you might need a re-calculation. CX430V will be perfectly enough.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 273W? It gave 373W; you might need a re-calculation. CX430V will be perfectly enough.



Which CPU, GPU and HDD did you use?


----------



## vkl (Apr 15, 2013)

No need to read much into that wattage calculator here.These calculators overestimate system power consumption.
This config is not going to consume 250Watts even at full load.
Check this:AMD Radeon HD 7750 and 7770 review - Hardware setup | Power consumption
The power consumption there was calculated with an overclocked i7 965@3.75GHz which consumes more power than an i5 3470.
Also this: Power Consumption : AMD Radeon HD 7770 And 7750 Review: Familiar Speed, Less Power
Here an i7 3960x@4.2GHz was used which consumes significantly more power than an i5 3470.
No need to worry for power consumption here,that PSU is fine enough to handle those with ease.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 15, 2013)

vkl said:


> No need to read much into that wattage calculator here.These calculators overestimate system power consumption.
> This config is not going to consume 250Watts even at full load.
> Check this:AMD Radeon HD 7750 and 7770 review - Hardware setup | Power consumption
> The power consumption there was calculated with an overclocked i7 965@3.75GHz which consumes more power than an i5 3470.
> ...



Thanks!
Those are some great articles!I'll go for Corsair CX430v2 then.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 15, 2013)

vkl said:


> *No need to read much into that wattage calculator here.These calculators overestimate system power consumption.*
> This config is not going to consume 250Watts even at full load.
> Check this:AMD Radeon HD 7750 and 7770 review - Hardware setup | Power consumption
> The power consumption there was calculated with an overclocked i7 965@3.75GHz which consumes more power than an i5 3470.
> ...


Yeah, it gives a slightly higher Wattage and that too considering all the components to be at full load; which never happens; hence, giving a safe value to hover around.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Yeah, it gives a slightly higher Wattage and that too considering all the components to be at full load; which never happens; hence, giving a safe value to hover around.



Hey this just occured to me, does the motherboard GA-B75M-D3H support a GDDR5 graphic card like 7750??
I tried looking at it's official page, nothing as such...


----------



## vickybat (Apr 15, 2013)

^^ No need to worry about. The board has a pci-express slot and supports all gpu's from amd and nvidia.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 15, 2013)

aadroid.dev said:


> Hey this just occured to me, does the motherboard GA-B75M-D3H support a GDDR5 graphic card like 7750??
> I tried looking at it's official page, nothing as such...


Motherboard has nothing to do with graphic card's memory size and type.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Motherboard has nothing to do with graphic card's memory size and type.



Thanks for clearing that doubt. But these don't end here. The Set of RAM I finalized, Gskill RipjawX 4GB 1600Mhz, doesn't support B75 type motherboards, please suggest some other set of RAM.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 15, 2013)

The board supports upto 2.2 Ghz mem speed . You are fine with that RAM


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 15, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> The board supports upto 2.2 Ghz mem speed . You are fine with that RAM



The M/B is not in the supported list.
*www.gskill.com/products.php?index=222

I don't think it would work then.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 15, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> The board supports upto 2.2 Ghz mem speed . You are fine with that RAM



It is not listed in the supported mobos on the RAM's page.

goo.gl/ oyBfG
Remove the space


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 15, 2013)

Its not the case that every manufacturer will show the supported Mobo's... If its DDR3 and the Mobo is DDR3 supported you are good to go.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 15, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Its not the case that every manufacturer will show the supported Mobo's... If its DDR3 and the Mobo is DDR3 supported you are good to go.



You sure of it??


----------



## Cilus (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes, it will work. Sainatarajan is completely correct.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 15, 2013)

Okay, seems I can get price quote of the parts tomorrow then.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 17, 2013)

Okay, I went to a Store in Sector 22 here in Chandigarh,
these are the prices he quoted for the products:

Intel Core i5 3470:   11k
Gigabyte GA-B75D3H: 4.2k
4GB RipJawX 1600Mhz RAM : 2.3k  ( I'm doubtful on this 1 as every1 here said it's priced near 1500 but on online stores also, the price is given ~2.3k, please suggest)
WD Caviar Green 500GB: 3k (I asked Blue, he said only green is available. any difference? I read green is less power consuming, will the performance also go less??)
Sapphire 7750HD: 6.6k
Corsair CX430Wv2: 2.6k
HP Dvd 1260i Burner: 980 bucks
Dell IN2030M: 6.35k
After these were totaled, the price was 37k, so I went for a good case, he said he has cooler Master case, I read about HAF912 case in february comparison so asked for it.

CM HAF912: 4.5k

Total: 41.5k (excluding keyboard/mouse)

Is the price alright in Chandigarh? Is there much price difference in products like these if I get them from Delhi? My father has to go Delhi 2-3times a months so it won't be much problem. Is there a difference worth buying it from delhi?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 17, 2013)

The ram is overpriced. Don't go for the green, it's notorious for being unreliable , check WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions:::::::::: , they offer good prices. The other components are good, change the above and your good to go.

Shiva


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 17, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> The ram is overpriced. Don't go for the green, it's notorious for being unreliable , check WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions:::::::::: , they offer good prices. The other components are good, change the above and your good to go.
> 
> Shiva



Is MD Computers Trusted? DO they offer COD?

EDIT: 
They don't have the 4GB RipjawX, and the one they have is a bit overpriced compared to laptop RAM I'd say.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 17, 2013)

I dont know If they offer COD . But they are very very reliable.... Many users have bought from them ... You may ask Cilus for more info.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 17, 2013)

Okay, I found the Caviar HDD on it but they don't have the RipJawX.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

aadroid.dev said:


> Okay, I found the Caviar HDD on it but they don't have the RipJawX.


In that case, you can safely opt G.Skill Sniper or Corsair Vengance (100 to 150 INR higher price).


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 18, 2013)

I looked up on the internet also, everywhere, the RipJawX and Vengeance are given for ~2200.
I found RipJawX for 2200 on Extreme Machine.in 
Is extreme machine trusted website? Also, the cabinet I want, Circle Tornado,  is available for 4.3k 
They don't have CM HAF 912, but  I saw that this 1 is better. Can I order these from this website? 
Also, as the price of all 4GB RAM is almost 2200 everywhere, should I go for it?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 18, 2013)

How many 4 GB Ram sticks you are planning to get? If you want 8 GB Ram in 4GB X 2 config then it will be over 4K. If you want a single 4GB stick then get the Corsair Vengeance 8GB X 1 1600 MHz Ram @ 3.8K from Mdcomputers.in.
Here is the link: Search - vengeance


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 18, 2013)

Cilus said:


> How many 4 GB Ram sticks you are planning to get? If you want 8 GB Ram in 4GB X 2 config then it will be over 4K. If you want a single 4GB stick then get the Corsair Vengeance 8GB X 1 1600 MHz Ram @ 3.8K from Mdcomputers.in.
> Here is the link: Search - vengeance



I wanted only 1 stick. 4GB RAM would be enough I believe.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

aadroid.dev said:


> I wanted only 1 stick. 4GB RAM would be enough I believe.


Get single vengeance module and avoid that cabinet. I would seriously recommend to get Corsair 300R (3900) or 400R (4900) instead; both are superb cabinets.


----------



## aadroid.dev (Apr 18, 2013)

Okay, I'll go for vengeance then,but Corsair 300R is priced at 5.7k and 400R @ 6.2k on flipkart and Corsair models aren't available around Chandigarh.

Please suggest a Cabinet under 4.5k-5k. Already extended budget to 41k
I don't want much funky thing but 1 or 2 LED Fans don't harm. also, if the fans can be in-built and there's a USB 3.0 front port, it would be great, I searched for the Circle Volcano, its not available anywhere.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

aadroid.dev said:


> Okay, I'll go for vengeance then,but Corsair 300R is priced at 5.7k and 400R @ 6.2k on flipkart and Corsair models aren't available around Chandigarh.
> 
> Please suggest a Cabinet under 4.5k-5k. Already extended budget to 41k
> I don't want much funky thing but 1 or 2 LED Fans don't harm. also, if the fans can be in-built and there's a USB 3.0 front port, it would be great, I searched for the Circle Volcano, its not available anywhere.



Flipkart is overpriced. Check mdcomputers. 300R is available for 3900 and 400R for 4900.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 18, 2013)

For the pricing of components check Mdcomputers, primeabgb etc.


----------

